# HR advisor Club



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just think there are few but not many HRA in this forum and looks like all of us are waiting for SS, so I created this thread to post our status and build network. As we know, our profession is built in relationships and arriving in a new country knowing some fellow professionals would be great.

I am from Brazil, 3 years experience in Different HR roles and did a TAFE course plus a Graduate certificate in Australia back in 2009.

VETASSESS - ACK 08/05/12
Unsuccessful 02/07/12*
Reasessment ACK 02/08/12
Successful 22/08/12

* Unsuccessful by the grounds psychology without a major in HR is an unrelated area to HRA. I sent a word document explaining my course structure and job advertisements from SEEK.com.au for reassessment.

WA SS - 22/08/12 (File number 1152)
Sent email to WA's office on 23/08/12 **
Received email from case officer on 24/08/12 ***

** By a mistake, I applied for 190 instead of 489 (55 points). In 23/08 I sent an email asking to ammend my file and to give priority processing by the reason my IELTS is expiring in 2 months. 

*** Received an email from the case officer asking for information showing opportunities in my nominated occupation in a regional area.

And now... still waiting. :ranger:


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi 

I've also been assessed as HRA.

My timeline

05 March 2012 Submitted doc's to Vetassess
04 June Successful
30 June IELTS
1 July EOI
2 July WA SS
31 Aug WA SS Approved
3 Sept EOI invitation

You should hear something soon.

All the best


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Filander,
When are u intending to move? and where to live?


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

Filander5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've also been assessed as HRA.
> 
> ...



Hello,
Congrats to you on WA ss approval..

I am an HR proffessional moving from Holland to Melbourne. I have 8 years of HR experience and an HR degree. But I have taken a sabbatical for the last 2.5 years. I intend getting there as a 457 dependent and looking for my options. Its nice to connect with like minded HR proffesionals .

Thanks and keep the chain running


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

weeeeeeeeeeee finally invited !

Now I need some advice from all of you. Everyone is invited to help.

Currently I am in Brazil, but my job is not going well since my last manager quit his position and I have decided to quit by December. With this invitation and my job situation, I might have the opportunity to apply onshore in the next 60 days and be granted a bridging visa.

(1)Anyone knows if it's 100% sure to be granted a bridging visa? (2) What about working rights, would be possible to have permission to work full time?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> ** By a mistake, I applied for 190 instead of 489 (55 points). In 23/08 I sent an email asking to ammend my file and to give priority processing by the reason my IELTS is expiring in 2 months.
> 
> *** Received an email from the case officer asking for information showing opportunities in my nominated occupation in a regional area.
> 
> And now... still waiting. :ranger:


hihi

is your IELTS taken almost 3 years ago?


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

actually, I am in a HUGE hurry... my IELTS expires in about 45 days (assuming 3y validity).
I did not pay attention to that fact untill 2 days after filling my application.


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

Thothocota said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee finally invited !
> 
> Now I need some advice from all of you. Everyone is invited to help.
> 
> ...


Thothocota,

Pls post a new thread to get this answered. I guess otherwise it would get lost in this thread


----------



## SunSurfer (Sep 8, 2012)

What is the latest nomination number processed for WA 190 SS nomination for HR advisors. Gave a reply to source of funds mail by WA migration two weeks back...still no reply. Mine is in the 500's with 70 points.


----------



## SunSurfer (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats Thotocota!


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi me too applied for Human Resource Adviser WA SS on 25/07/12 received state approval on 5/09/12; EOI invitation on 10/09/12. 

Now that we have all been invited has anyone applied for the visa yet?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrat s.... when is my turn....?


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Filander,
> When are u intending to move? and where to live?


Moving to Perth Jan 2013


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Hi me too applied for Human Resource Adviser WA SS on 25/07/12 received state approval on 5/09/12; EOI invitation on 10/09/12.
> 
> Now that we have all been invited has anyone applied for the visa yet?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Robhin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi me too applied for Human Resource Adviser WA SS on 25/07/12 received state approval on 5/09/12; EOI invitation on 10/09/12.
> ...


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not a HR advisor but a L&D professional with about 12 years experience covering

1LNA
2. Facilitation / coaching
3. Talent mgmt
4. Implementation of assessment centers
5. Employee engagement
6. Management of HIPO programs

Degree qualified (Perth) and a MBA via distance learning.

Others :- Certified facilitator of DDi imex programs

MBTI Step 1 & 2

How do I check if this skillet is on Skills assessment list? Can't seem to find it.

Much thanks.


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

JCase said:


> I'm not a HR advisor but a L&D professional with about 12 years experience covering
> 
> 1LNA
> 2. Facilitation / coaching
> ...


If you are planning to apply for 190 State Sponsorship I guess you need to check with each state in Oz if your occupation is in their list. Then you can apply to the state that need your profession.

I have an idea of the state sponsorship only....


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

JCase said:


> I'm not a HR advisor but a L&D professional with about 12 years experience covering
> 
> 1LNA
> 2. Facilitation / coaching
> ...


You will probably be able to apply for 190 or 489 visas. 

check here : 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

and check on each state website for sponsorship for this occupation. Hurry up since i think SA is reaching the ceiling for this occupation


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> You will probably be able to apply for 190 or 489 visas.
> 
> check here : 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> and check on each state website for sponsorship for this occupation. Hurry up since i think SA is reaching the ceiling for this occupation


Thanks. I found my occupation on the State Sponsorship list. SA is lovely but really not what I'm looking at. For me to give up what i have and to uproot the entire needs to be in a state that has good jobs in my area of work and really good public schools in the areas that we choose to live in.

There are so many considerations so I'm still working thru my decision and though making process. Melbourne my preferred destination although I'm familiar with Perth offers more IMO but it is more expensive compared to Singapore.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

but Melbourne is about same price as Perth


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

plutology said:


> but Melbourne is about same price as Perth


Exactly due to the mining boom but the salary levels in Perth is still behind the Eastern states. Perth would be good as we have so many friends and family there but I understand that among the states in Aust it now has the highest burglary rates in the country.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

I mentioned SA because I take their list as the most updated. Whether they put or take an occupation form the list, others states are likely to follow.

Perth is in high demand for any HR professional. But Victoria is not.

If I can help, take a look at Job Outlook - Make Your Career a Reality - Job Outlook. You will see there is a huge future demand for HR managers for the next 5 years. This will drive people with certain experiences and qualifications like us to climb up in the hierarchy.

I see this as a very bright future in Australia for all of us.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

JCase said:


> Exactly due to the mining boom but the salary levels in Perth is still behind the Eastern states. Perth would be good as we have so many friends and family there but I understand that among the states in Aust it now has the highest burglary rates in the country.


From my experience, Have lived in both cities for at least one year each between 2009 and 2011, I think Melbourne is a bit cheaper than Perth. Groceries (a little bit), transport (a lot more), housing (the same), entertainment (Perth is cheaper, but not many options)...

About crime rates, I don't know any statistics, but Perth is a lot more violent than any other state. Even if you never see violence, I didn`t feel very safe walking around at midnight like I used to do in Melbourne. But this is nothing compared to Rio De Janeiro where I live.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> From my experience, Have lived in both cities for at least one year each between 2009 and 2011, I think Melbourne is a bit cheaper than Perth. Groceries (a little bit), transport (a lot more), housing (the same), entertainment (Perth is cheaper, but not many options)...
> 
> About crime rates, I don't know any statistics, but Perth is a lot more violent than any other state. Even if you never see violence, I didn`t feel very safe walking around at midnight like I used to do in Melbourne. But this is nothing compared to Rio De Janeiro where I live.


The opportunity cost for me is huge. Currently on joint income in Singapore including employer contributions into provident funds that help with 2 home mortgages - I stand to give up 260-270K annually. If we moved I'll be the sole breadwinner. Taxes in Spore is actually not too bad. If we move I need to secure a job that pays 180-200K after taxes to meet ends meet in Aust. Rental in good area is about 2.5k, utilities up to 1K, food up to 2k, running a car, medical insurance etc is a lot.

Not quite the same to the student life I was used to some 20 years back.

Walking anywhere after midnite is unsafe. I figured that you be a Gracie Jiu Jitsu black belt and all that since you're from Brazil


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

haha...being an asian and want to secure a job that pays 180-200K after taxes in australia... immediately after landed is a wish/dream. unless you have rich friend who own a business can offer you a job or anyone can refer you to be Director or CEO of a company in Australia.


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

plutology said:


> haha...being an asian and want to secure a job that pays 180-200K after taxes in australia... immediately after landed is a wish/dream. unless you have rich friend who own a business can offer you a job or anyone can refer you to be Director or CEO of a company in Australia.


Well I happen to know folks in my area of work who do get such packages. These jobs are secured even before they arrive in Aust. Thing is we don't desperately need to migrate and our reasons for doing so is purely for kids education. When we make the decision to move a lot of these things are factored in. In fact there are many high paying jobs in Aust and you can secure if you are good enough. Nothing to do as to whether you are Asian or not. A good fren of mine secured a 300k plus role as head of hr. He's Asian. Question is whether one is desperate enough to settle for any job just to move or is willing to wait for right job and then move. Down purely to personal preference.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

I understand Singapore is not a bad place regarding to salary. But HR anywhere is underpaid compared to finance and marketing... I dont believe there is more than 1 in a billion chance to secure a 300k job being an immigrant even after living 20 years onshore. But somehow 200k is possible with some onshore experience. And 150K is likely if you are good enough.

Personally, My plans are to start seeking HR jobs in a very junior position expecting 60K-70K. Life is easier when u are all by yourself and no kids. I can afford to learn Australian practices on the job while living in a cheap share accommodation.

For more info on salary levels, check hays and michael page salary survey.

What about all of you guys, what salary do u expect first arriving OZ ?


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> I understand Singapore is not a bad place regarding to salary. But HR anywhere is underpaid compared to finance and marketing... I dont believe there is more than 1 in a billion chance to secure a 300k job being an immigrant even after living 20 years onshore. But somehow 200k is possible with some onshore experience. And 150K is likely if you are good enough.
> 
> Personally, My plans are to start seeking HR jobs in a very junior position expecting 60K-70K. Life is easier when u are all by yourself and no kids. I can afford to learn Australian practices on the job while living in a cheap share accommodation.
> 
> ...


The head of hr at the company I work for get a base of 25k x 13 months. Variable bonuses are around 3-6 months depending on various performance targets - company, business unit and individual.

Hr has evolved over the years and now play more of a BP role so skill sets have grown as have salaries.

I have a friends son who works in the hospitality industry in Melbourne and he's pretty fresh - salary 75K.

Don't sell yourself short. I've worked for Morgan & Banks before so am a little familiar with pay surveys abs market trends.

Hope you find good prospects for yourself.

Cheers.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

*Good Luck*



JCase said:


> The head of hr at the company I work for get a base of 25k x 13 months. Variable bonuses are around 3-6 months depending on various performance targets - company, business unit and individual.
> 
> Hr has evolved over the years and now play more of a BP role so skill sets have grown as have salaries.
> 
> ...


... share with us your actual experience when you are there...


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

plutology said:


> ... share with us your actual experience when you are there...


Thanks, .... if I'm there. Only compelling reason for kids education and space. Otherwise we're ok here. If at the end of the day if job prospects are soft then it makes no sense to move. After primary 6 there is the option of sending the kids to spore based international school.


----------



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

*time taken for skills assessment*

hi everyone i have applied for skills assessment with vetassess on 28th Sept through a mara agent. Can anyone tell what is the time vetassess takes to declare the assessment is successful or not


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

rockydude said:


> hi everyone i have applied for skills assessment with vetassess on 28th Sept through a mara agent. Can anyone tell what is the time vetassess takes to declare the assessment is successful or not


Hi, in my case it took 4 months since it was before last Christmas hols I applied as per my info it take around 3 months.


----------



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks robhin for your reply ...and regarding ielts scores for SA state sponsorship is not it necessary to score 7 bands in all modules as ur ielts score shows 6.5 in reading


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

rockydude said:


> thanks robhin for your reply ...and regarding ielts scores for SA state sponsorship is not it necessary to score 7 bands in all modules as ur ielts score shows 6.5 in reading


I had applied for West Australia SS and as per theirs and DIAC requirement band 6 in each module is ENUF. Moreover, I haven't claimed any points for IELTS while applying for SS but the requirement was met. I am not really sure about SA


----------



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

Robhin said:


> I had applied for West Australia SS and as per theirs and DIAC requirement band 6 in each module is ENUF. Moreover, I haven't claimed any points for IELTS while applying for SS but the requirement was met. I am not really sure about SA


but y did u select West australia over south australia....any specific reason because perth is very far from remaining major cities like sydney, canberra etc...is there more opportunity for HR advisor in perth


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

rockydude said:


> but y did u select West australia over south australia....any specific reason because perth is very far from remaining major cities like sydney, canberra etc...is there more opportunity for HR advisor in perth


Initially i applied to SA, then i cancelled that and went with WA cause I have heard that the WA has lots of employment opportunities. I have some friends also there, that's the main reason.. 

By the way why did you opt for SA?


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey any HR guys here who has obtained visa grant or been assigned with CO? Please put up the dates and the team details, Also please share you experience if you really don't mind?


----------



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Initially i applied to SA, then i cancelled that and went with WA cause I have heard that the WA has lots of employment opportunities. I have some friends also there, that's the main reason..
> 
> By the way why did you opt for SA?


i m still waiting for my skill assessment but if it is through 90% would opt for SA. and the main reasons are

1) From what i have research perth is relatively very costly as compared to SA especially real estate due to mining boom. 

2) Adelaide is more of family oriented and i agree with u that it has relatively less job opportunities but since i ll be moving with my wife and kid i think it is a better option

3) I also have some friend who are based at adelaide so that is another reason.


----------



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Initially i applied to SA, then i cancelled that and went with WA cause I have heard that the WA has lots of employment opportunities. I have some friends also there, that's the main reason..
> 
> By the way why did you opt for SA?


i m still waiting for my skill assessment but if it is through 90% would opt for SA. and the main reasons are

1) From what i have research perth is relatively very costly as compared to SA especially real estate due to mining boom. 

2) Adelaide is more of family oriented and i agree with u that it has relatively less job opportunities but since i ll be moving with my wife and kid i think it is a better option

3) I also have some friends who are based at adelaide so that is another reason.


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

rockydude said:


> i m still waiting for my skill assessment but if it is through 90% would opt for SA. and the main reasons are
> 
> 1) From what i have research perth is relatively very costly as compared to SA especially real estate due to mining boom.
> 
> ...



Ya , even I am moving with my family, any how lets see....Anyways good luck hope all your papers works will go thru quick..


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys, just posting my update..

After receiving my invitation, i decided to quit my job, pack everything and move o Australia for onshore application. Here I am, about 40 days after my invitation, having applied onshore and after 2 days they gave me a bridging visa with no condition attached. Im still not sure if i am allowed to work or not, I will call them on monday.

Prospects are looking good. Im at a friend`s house in Perth and next week im opening a bank account and start looking for jobs (if I have permission).


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys, just posting my update..
> 
> After receiving my invitation, i decided to quit my job, pack everything and move o Australia for onshore application. Here I am, about 40 days after my invitation, having applied onshore and after 2 days they gave me a bridging visa with no condition attached. Im still not sure if i am allowed to work or not, I will call them on monday.
> 
> Prospects are looking good. Im at a friend`s house in Perth and next week im opening a bank account and start looking for jobs (if I have permission).


wow.. great job !! can you hare more? I would like to use your pathway too

is that mean u havent got our visa 190 granted?
whhich bridging visa that they issued you? A B C D E
Did you arrived in Perth 1st , then apply for bridging visa?
what is the criteria to get the bridging?:ranger:


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys, just posting my update..
> 
> After receiving my invitation, i decided to quit my job, pack everything and move o Australia for onshore application. Here I am, about 40 days after my invitation, having applied onshore and after 2 days they gave me a bridging visa with no condition attached. Im still not sure if i am allowed to work or not, I will call them on monday.
> 
> Prospects are looking good. Im at a friend`s house in Perth and next week im opening a bank account and start looking for jobs (if I have permission).


Thats gr8 dude...happy to know, do let us know about the job prospects in details OK... Wishing you Good luck & God bless....


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys, just posting my update..
> 
> After receiving my invitation, i decided to quit my job, pack everything and move o Australia for onshore application. Here I am, about 40 days after my invitation, having applied onshore and after 2 days they gave me a bridging visa with no condition attached. Im still not sure if i am allowed to work or not, I will call them on monday.
> 
> Prospects are looking good. Im at a friend`s house in Perth and next week im opening a bank account and start looking for jobs (if I have permission).


Risky but why not, tons of HR roles in Perth, if you do not have family commitments look at FIFO roles, pay well and will get you established in the Australian job market. Good luck


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> wow.. great job !! can you hare more? I would like to use your pathway too
> 
> is that mean u havent got our visa 190 granted?
> whhich bridging visa that they issued you? A B C D E
> ...


The bridging visa is what the name says, its a bridge between 2 substantive visas. Any visa except another bridging is substantive (tourist, student, etc..) So when I was invited, i applied to a tourist e-visa just to arrive here. I arrived in Melbourne and lodged online, so i was onshore but not in WA. To prove it, I only had to provide an Australian address when lodging. As I have friends in WA and I'm actually living with them, i gave their address and received automatically a bridging visa grant.

This visa allows me to work and live anywhere until they decide my 489 application (i have no condition on this visa and its great). I can look for jobs anywhere now and might have a heads up on that gaining experience in HR before having to move to WA where my options are lower.

Another info i can give is there was a possibility I wouldn't get a bridging with working rights, so as a plan B, i did apply for a NZ working holiday visa which allows me to work and live for 12 months in NZ.

Its a great pathway and i believe I'm the only one on it. Its just not suitable for family migrants. About the FIFO jobs, I quit a kind of fifo job back in brazil and albeit it is a possibility, I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> The bridging visa is what the name says, its a bridge between 2 substantive visas. Any visa except another bridging is substantive (tourist, student, etc..) So when I was invited, i applied to a tourist e-visa just to arrive here. I arrived in Melbourne and lodged online, so i was onshore but not in WA. To prove it, I only had to provide an Australian address when lodging. As I have friends in WA and I'm actually living with them, i gave their address and received automatically a bridging visa grant.
> 
> This visa allows me to work and live anywhere until they decide my 489 application (i have no condition on this visa and its great). I can look for jobs anywhere now and might have a heads up on that gaining experience in HR before having to move to WA where my options are lower.
> 
> ...


so DIAC has clarified that your bridging visa allows you to work?

which form did you fill up?


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Risky but why not, tons of HR roles in Perth, if you do not have family commitments look at FIFO roles, pay well and will get you established in the Australian job market. Good luck


What do you mean by risky? and what are these FIFO roles? really no idea abt this:confused2:


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Robhin said:


> What do you mean by risky? and what are these FIFO roles? really no idea abt this:confused2:





plutology said:


> so DIAC has clarified that your bridging visa allows you to work?
> 
> which form did you fill up?


No forms. i just applied onshore and gave an australian address.

Yes they were positive about that. And the bad news is I have to wait 3 months for my tourist visa to cease and activate the bridging one. So now I'm looking for any other possibility to have a work permission earlier.

And thats why its risky, there are thousands of things that could go wrong and every case is a different case.

lets see how this story goes...


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> No forms. i just applied onshore and gave an australian address.
> 
> Yes they were positive about that. And the bad news is I have to wait 3 months for my tourist visa to cease and activate the bridging one. So now I'm looking for any other possibility to have a work permission earlier.
> 
> ...


Sorry to trouble you but what are these FIFO roles???


----------



## rockydude (Oct 17, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Sorry to trouble you but what are these FIFO roles???[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Fly-in / fly-out
> ...


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

rockydude said:


> Robhin said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to trouble you but what are these FIFO roles???[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> No forms. i just applied onshore and gave an australian address.
> 
> Yes they were positive about that. And the bad news is I have to wait 3 months for my tourist visa to cease and activate the bridging one. So now I'm looking for any other possibility to have a work permission earlier.
> 
> ...


is the 3 months tourist visa = the immigration granted you once you enter OZ ?


3 months is long. you might have got your visa Permanent residence granted by then.


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys, just posting my update..
> 
> After receiving my invitation, i decided to quit my job, pack everything and move o Australia for onshore application. Here I am, about 40 days after my invitation, having applied onshore and after 2 days they gave me a bridging visa with no condition attached. Im still not sure if i am allowed to work or not, I will call them on monday.
> 
> Prospects are looking good. Im at a friend`s house in Perth and next week im opening a bank account and start looking for jobs (if I have permission).



Let me see if I understand this:

1. You got an invitation to apply for skill select 489 visa, so you applied
2. You quit your job and applied for a tourist visa
3. You got your tourist visa and moved to Australia to stay with friends
4. Whilst in Australia, you applied for a bridging visa (which one, if I may ask? Especially as it gives you work rights)
5. You're waiting for your tourist visa to expire so you can activate your bridging visa
6. You've opened an account (have you applied for TRN and Drivers License?)
7. You've started actively looking for jobs.


Is that progression correct?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Here are my timelines 
VETASSESS Applied 17 May - outcome 2 Jul
IELTS Applied 9 Jun - outcome 22 Jun
EOI 190 submitted 2 Jul
WA SS applied 2 Jul - outcome 3 Sep
DIAC invite 4 Sep - CO allocated 4 Oct - grant notification 6 Nov

I could not upload any documents AT ALL so emailed them to my CO on 18 Oct, then couldn't access health strategies/meds in the system so my CO arranged for me, did meds on 30 Oct results uploaded on 5 Nov ! CO TS Team 2.....
I was worried about them ringing my employer but they didn't, I didn't provide any bank statements... Can hardly believe it but so delighted! Good luck everyone who's still waiting


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Walvia said:


> Let me see if I understand this:
> 
> 1. You got an invitation to apply for skill select 489 visa, so you applied
> 2. You quit your job and applied for a tourist visa
> ...


hi mate, sorry for the delay. I don`t have a good access to internet here where I am and being in Australia, i just don`t care about internet as I have a lot tourism to do 

1- Check;
2- Check;
3- Check;
4- No. I applied for a PR and received a bridging.
5- Check;
6- I have opened an account. If you open a "free fee" type of acct, they don`t require you to provide any TRN. I opted for Citybank. Drivers licence not yet as I can drive for 3 months on my international or translated licence, but I will apply for one soon.
7- No, but will as soon as 2013 starts.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Here are my timelines
> VETASSESS Applied 17 May - outcome 2 Jul
> IELTS Applied 9 Jun - outcome 22 Jun
> EOI 190 submitted 2 Jul
> ...


AWESOME! good for you. planning to arrive when and where?

My update... I have a CO and delayed my medicals and PCC because I was traveling without any internet access. You timeline is record time! Mine looks good having a CO in less than 15 days (Brisbane team 33). Im expecting my PCC to be done next week and hopefully they won`t call any employer to speed up my process and who knows I can have my grant even before 2013.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> AWESOME! good for you. planning to arrive when and where?
> 
> My update... I have a CO and delayed my medicals and PCC because I was traveling without any internet access. You timeline is record time! Mine looks good having a CO in less than 15 days (Brisbane team 33). Im expecting my PCC to be done next week and hopefully they won`t call any employer to speed up my process and who knows I can have my grant even before 2013.


March/April, Perth!!! Can't wait. It may seem quick but was such a long process and so glad it's over... I hope the medical goes well and keep us updated on the job front


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

one last update guys...

VIsa granted today !!! uhuuullll...so happy to have it.

VETASSESS - ACK 08/05/12
Unsuccessful 02/07/12
Reasessment ACK 02/08/12
Successful 22/08/12
WA SS - 22/08/12 ( Priority requested )
Invite - 5 Sep 
ACK - 16/10
CO allocated - 31/10
Took me a long time to upload the docs. The Grant Notification was received 3 days after sending the last document. 
Grant notification - 23/11

With great power comes great responsibility.
God luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

still cant get CO after 3 weeks lodged. 

not happy...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

adsghosh said:


> Hello,
> Congrats to you on WA ss approval..
> 
> I am an HR proffessional moving from Holland to Melbourne. I have 8 years of HR experience and an HR degree. But I have taken a sabbatical for the last 2.5 years. I intend getting there as a 457 dependent and looking for my options. Its nice to connect with like minded HR proffesionals .
> ...


Hi adsghosh,

My wife is a HR professional . I have filed for PR (skilled independent) and she will come in as a dependent. Have you done any research on the following :-

1. Are there enough jobs in Core HR/Recruitments ?
2. Do employers insist on local experience ? I think this might be even more important for HR since local labour laws will be involved.

Regards
kanmaj10


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> still cant get CO after 3 weeks lodged.
> 
> not happy...


Really? that seems odd. Are you using an agent ?
Well, i would recommend you to do the medicals and pcc before having a CO. In the worst case, you will have a co next week.




kanmaj10 said:


> Hi adsghosh,
> 
> My wife is a HR professional . I have filed for PR (skilled independent) and she will come in as a dependent. Have you done any research on the following :-
> 
> ...


1- Yes. its in high demand.
2- I don`t know, but you can take a 6 month certificate IV in HR at any TAFE and get a national recognised certificate and they do teach you about the local laws.


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

Thothocota said:


> Really? that seems odd. Are you using an agent ?
> Well, i would recommend you to do the medicals and pcc before having a CO. In the worst case, you will have a co next week.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

I beg to differ on the high demand part. I have been here looking out for jobs and let me tell you the going is tough for HR professionals without AU/NZ experience. If you have AU/NZ experience , then its a different ball game. I live in Melbourne with plenty of opportunities and I have India and EMEA experience in my HR career. But I still find it difficult to find a job. Its only recently that I found a contract assignment for a few weeks.Crisis has not hit Aus as much as EU or US. But we can still see jobs being cut, offshoring happening etc. In my opinion, you should be prepared for a 6-8 month state of joblessness if your in HR /Rec. There have been some who were luckier. Networking helps big time. I landed my first small time assignment thru networks. The country is becoming increasingly legislative and knowledge /experince of FWA and NESis crucial atleast in HR. Recruitment is slightly easier to get into. I have similar concerns expresssed by fellow colleagues with HR experience. Trust all goes well with you guys and U find something sooner. Good Luck and ofcourse Keep the Faith


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi adsghosh,
> 
> My wife is a HR professional . I have filed for PR (skilled independent) and she will come in as a dependent. Have you done any research on the following :-
> 
> ...


Kanmaj,

Please see my most recent post.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

adsghosh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I beg to differ on the high demand part. I have been here looking out for jobs and let me tell you the going is tough for HR professionals without AU/NZ experience. If you have AU/NZ experience , then its a different ball game. I live in Melbourne with plenty of opportunities and I have India and EMEA experience in my HR career. But I still find it difficult to find a job. Its only recently that I found a contract assignment for a few weeks.Crisis has not hit Aus as much as EU or US. But we can still see jobs being cut, offshoring happening etc. In my opinion, you should be prepared for a 6-8 month state of joblessness if your in HR /Rec. There have been some who were luckier. Networking helps big time. I landed my first small time assignment thru networks. The country is becoming increasingly legislative and knowledge /experince of FWA and NESis crucial atleast in HR. Recruitment is slightly easier to get into. I have similar concerns expresssed by fellow colleagues with HR experience. Trust all goes well with you guys and U find something sooner. Good Luck and ofcourse Keep the Faith


what are you working as now? in between job?

how long have u been looking?


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

plutology said:


> what are you working as now? in between job?
> 
> how long have u been looking?


working as Hr consultant on an assignment not requiring ER skills.
Looked around for 2 months and made a concerted effort in these two months.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I agree with you adsgosh, but that doesn`t mean is in low demand. I have a friend in Melbourne, he was a pool cleaner with no experience in Hr and now he is working in recruitment and sponsored by his company. Another fact is a job as hr manager for a private school in bunbury that is being re-advertised this week.

I also agree that without any Australian laws knowledge or network, things can be even harder no matter how much experience you have overseas. Another example is a friend that was a remarkably good student and got a good reference from one of the lecturers and landed on her first job right after the diploma. I recommend study in Australia before looking for a real hr job, in that way you can build network and local knowledge.

Well, we must keep looking.


----------



## Sophhia (Dec 18, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Hi me too applied for Human Resource Adviser WA SS on 25/07/12 received state approval on 5/09/12; EOI invitation on 10/09/12.
> 
> Now that we have all been invited has anyone applied for the visa yet?


Hi All,

I just had a bad experience with assessment at AIM (negative answer, hr manager) and I want to try the assessment again at vetassess for hr advisor. 
I need your help! Can someone give me some advice regarding the documents that i have to prepare? A sample of resume, organizational chart... and other documents that you guys have submitted? I would be grateful, thanks!
Sophie


----------



## geniussrinivas (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi folks,

New to this forum and interested in a possible migration to Aus. Would be grateful if someone could help throw some light on the following:

I have been working as an HR Consultant in a consulting firm advising to external clients and have around 5 years of experience. Will my role suit the 'HR Advisor' profile as described by Vetassess? I read their description but it seems different.

Thanks.


----------



## geniussrinivas (Jan 7, 2013)

Sophhia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just had a bad experience with assessment at AIM (negative answer, hr manager) and I want to try the assessment again at vetassess for hr advisor.
> I need your help! Can someone give me some advice regarding the documents that i have to prepare? A sample of resume, organizational chart... and other documents that you guys have submitted? I would be grateful, thanks!
> Sophie


Hi Sophie,

I am new to this as well but I understand that assessment as an HR Manager requires a lot of prior work experience. I think the title 'Manager' is misleading. AIM expects you to be the Head of the Department having significant latitude in decision making.

I would think that 'HR Adviser' comes closest to many HR occupations. Not able to help on documents etc. but think you would have a stronger chance with Vetassess.

Good luck!

Sri


----------



## Sophhia (Dec 18, 2012)

geniussrinivas said:


> Hi Sophie,
> 
> I am new to this as well but I understand that assessment as an HR Manager requires a lot of prior work experience. I think the title 'Manager' is misleading. AIM expects you to be the Head of the Department having significant latitude in decision making.
> 
> ...



Hi Sri,
Thanks for your opinion! It really helps for my optimism!
Good luck!


----------



## kaes (Aug 18, 2012)

*Skilled assesment for HR Advisor*

Hi,

Would appreciate if someone can help me on what is teh procedure for skilled assessment for HR Advisor. What are the documents to be passed to Vetasesse. Whether to mail them or upload them. And what is theaverage processing time. 

Would also like to know if I should go for some agent, to process the skill assesment part, and if there is some good agent in UK.


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

kaes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can help me on what is teh procedure for skilled assessment for HR Advisor. What are the documents to be passed to Vetasesse. Whether to mail them or upload them. And what is theaverage processing time.
> 
> Would also like to know if I should go for some agent, to process the skill assesment part, and if there is some good agent in UK.



Usually, when you apply to vetassess, they'll send you a check-list of documents you need to send to them. At least, that's what I got when I applied last year anyway.

However, these are the documents I sent in to support my application:

Employment letters of all the places I included in my application
Reference letters
Payslips (6 months out of every year)
A copy of ID cards
Promotion letters, other internal correspondence
Passport page
Transcripts
Degree Certificate
Copy if university ID
Business cards
HR certifications

That's all I remember for now. And remember they're all meant to be copies of the originals and certified.

Best of luck.


----------



## maash (Nov 16, 2012)

*Hra*

Hi All,

How much time will take for Skills assessment (Human Resource Advisor) from VETASSES? Also which are the best places to apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi members

Pls shed some light on hr advisor case i have applied as hr advisor on 25/3/13 n yet no CO alloted. Is there any priorty for hr advisor under 190 some ppl say hr Advisor medical automatically get reffered how long will it take for approval ss is from western. AU


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Thothocota said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just think there are few but not many HRA in this forum and looks like all of us are waiting for SS, so I created this thread to post our status and build network. As we know, our profession is built in relationships and arriving in a new country knowing some fellow professionals would be great.
> 
> ...


hi there....i seem to be having the same situation as u....my application for hr advisor was turned down by vetassess on the ground that i did my 2 year BCom and then MBA 2yrs in human resource management....according to thm it isnot equivalent to australian bachelors.....i am thinking of reassessment can u guide me how can i prove my point....many of my subjects are the same in bcom as in bba...do u think i can convince them for recognizing it as equivalent to bachelors


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Are y'all just planning to gang up as HRA brothers/sisters ? Or do y'all want to come back to these boards and post some classifieds when y'all get 'there'


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

Received VETASSESS approval today!!! I submitted by EOI today and applied for WA SS!! Now we wait and believe!


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Joining the club!!! My timelines are in my signature..


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

Have you hired an immigration agent or doing the process yourself?



YSteenkamp said:


> Received VETASSESS approval today!!! I submitted by EOI today and applied for WA SS!! Now we wait and believe!


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you hired an immigration agent or doing the process yourself?


Hi, I am doing the process myself. I found out with a bit of research you can do a lot yourself and avoid paying big fees. I know there is some risks if you do it yourself, but I am confident that everything will work out just fine.

And you?


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Ditto...

I have applied for PCC in advance just to make sure that I have all docs ready when I get the invitation. I want to lodge my application on the same day as I do not want to waste a single day in the process. PCC doesn't cost much here in India. 



YSteenkamp said:


> Hi, I am doing the process myself. I found out with a bit of research you can do a lot yourself and avoid paying big fees. I know there is some risks if you do it yourself, but I am confident that everything will work out just fine.
> 
> And you?


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Ditto...
> 
> I have applied for PCC in advance just to make sure that I have all docs ready when I get the invitation. I want to lodge my application on the same day as I do not want to waste a single day in the process. PCC doesn't cost much here in India.


I applied for the PCC, but will have it only in 2 weeks time. The only last thing that I will need to do is the health check, which we will do immediately after receiving the invite. I just want to ensure all docs are with them before the CO is assigned.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

please guide me as i want to go for assessment as hr advisor.i have 1 year diploma in business admiistration and a few short courses in hr and have a bcom degree and MA in English degree


----------



## manjeetsingh.04 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I am applying for 190- Recruitment Consultant (223112) role in WA. Can someone throw some light and help me with healthy tips if any, for the job prospects in this role .


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

Walvia said:


> Usually, when you apply to vetassess, they'll send you a check-list of documents you need to send to them. At least, that's what I got when I applied last year anyway.
> 
> However, these are the documents I sent in to support my application:
> 
> ...





Hi ,


Just wanted to check copies of original and certified by some regsitered notary is enough or do I need to do something else?


regards,
VNS


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

*HR Job in Perth*

Hi,

Introducing self as Abhishek and I am currently working as a HR Team lead role in Campus relation and recruitment for more than 2 years in the IT ITES sector.

Currently I am thinking to apply for Australian Permanent Residence Visa for Recruitment consultant category and would like to start working in the field of HR there. 

So I would like to know a bit about the job market in Australia in the HR field. I am ready to work on contract basis in recruitment consultancy firms as well and hence would like suggestion of people who are posted there in Perth.

Your help will lead me to fulfill my dream. I am more interested to know if there is any pre-requisites for the same. Would like to hear from pradiprn whose posts were very insightful.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

abhimishra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Introducing self as Abhishek and I am currently working as a HR Team lead role in Campus relation and recruitment for more than 2 years in the IT ITES sector.
> 
> ...



Hello,


you mention your roles and duites

so that i will tell you whether it will match the HR adviser profile

chaitanya


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

khanash said:


> hi there....i seem to be having the same situation as u....my application for hr advisor was turned down by vetassess on the ground that i did my 2 year BCom and then MBA 2yrs in human resource management....according to thm it isnot equivalent to australian bachelors.....i am thinking of reassessment can u guide me how can i prove my point....many of my subjects are the same in bcom as in bba...do u think i can convince them for recognizing it as equivalent to bachelors


Sad to hear that, why would they not recognize ur degrees? Did you send them notarized copies and copies verified by the respective universities?

And what is ur experience like? How long have you been in thie profession? As they say the experience can also cover for the education requirement?

If you dont mind tellin' what are the names of the universities?


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> you mention your roles and duites
> ...



Dear Chaitanya,

Thanks. I am looking at Recruitment Consultant role in Australia and not HR Adviser. I have worked in the IT/ITES Industry in campus recruitment role and also in employer brand building through academic interface programs.

I am looking at recruitment roles in recruitment agencies or roles on any company payroll.

Wanted to understand my chances before deciding to file PR.

Abhishek


----------



## bluish18 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,
I wanted to apply for hr advisor but i dont know if im qualified. I read the tasks of hr advisor role but I have done only few tasks from previous jobs. i have 3 years experience as hr operations specialist in singapore and have no experience on recruitment, grievance or training but more on implemenation/creation of policies, providing advise on general matters. please let me know if i can choose hr advisor role. thanks so much.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice to see the forum of HR advisers, I submitted my Vetassess on July 25th, waiting for the outcome, plans for WA SS. Can anyone please guide me with the funds/ documents requirement for WA?


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi n.sh,

What is the job market like. Have you made any research on that like what all we need to up skill in to be eligible for a job there. Any special course etc. 

Pls let me know as I am still a little short of information.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Manjeet,

What is the job market like. Have you made any research on that like what all we need to up skill in to be eligible for a job there. Any special course etc. 

Pls let me know as I am still a little short of information and also in same boat like u.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS as I am applying for HR Advisor profession out of the professions listed in the CSOL list. I’ve been told that it takes 12 weeks to VETASSESS to get back with an answer on whether my application was successful or not.
Having said that, I was also told that the CSOL list changes every year; that means that by January 2014 there might be a new CSOL list that excludes ‘HR Advisor’.
My question is, what happens if they got back to me with a successful application after the profession I am supposed to apply for has been removed from the CSOL list?

Thank you,
Sally


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Negative Assessment*



MusaBilal said:


> Sad to hear that, why would they not recognize ur degrees? Did you send them notarized copies and copies verified by the respective universities?
> 
> And what is ur experience like? How long have you been in thie profession? As they say the experience can also cover for the education requirement?
> 
> If you dont mind tellin' what are the names of the universities?



I received a negative assessment by Vetassess on August 16th. I applied for the HR Adviser occupation.

I read their letter like 100 times but I'm still confused about the drawbacks!!!

*My qualifications:* Bachelor degree in Computer Science and a Master degree in HR in December 2008! they mentioned that my field of study is highly relevant but my qualifications are below the level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*My skills*: my job role is matching 100% with the required responsibilities and I have work experience since January 2007!!!!!!!! they mentioned that I'm meeting the skill requirement and in another paragraph they mentioned that my skills are not up to the required level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sure 100%that there is something wrong!!!!

Can anyone help!!!! I can share the report!!

Thank you


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

n.sh said:


> Nice to see the forum of HR advisers, I submitted my Vetassess on July 25th, waiting for the outcome, plans for WA SS. Can anyone please guide me with the funds/ documents requirement for WA?


Hi n.sh,
I am HR Adviser planning to relocate to WA too 
Good luck with the skill assessment! 
About the state sponsorship, it's an easy process. You will not have to send any document.
After you submit the EOI, you will receive invitation to apply for WA SS in a few days.
You will have to fill some personal details, take 3 easy tests and pay their fee of AUD 200.
If they accepts you, your EOI will be automatically updated and you will receive the invite to apply for visa. From that moment you will have 60 days to apply before the invite expires.
If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!
All the best!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> I received a negative assessment by Vetassess on August 16th. I applied for the HR Adviser occupation.
> 
> I read their letter like 100 times but I'm still confused about the drawbacks!!!
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear that. If u dont mind sharing put in the exact reply here to get more opinions. I dont understand the above statements, they r contradicting. If ur field of study is relevant n ur experience is matched then what is the reason for denial?


I think u could consider a re-assessment.


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Negative Assessment*



MusaBilal said:


> Very sorry to hear that. If u dont mind sharing put in the exact reply here to get more opinions. I dont understand the above statements, they r contradicting. If ur field of study is relevant n ur experience is matched then what is the reason for denial?
> 
> 
> I think u could consider a re-assessment.


Dear Musa,

I know that the letter has contradicting info, that's why I'm upset.

Here you go the letter below:


*START:*

Please find attached the results of your skills Assessment from VETASSESS for your nominated occupation of Human Resources Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111).

*Required Skill Level:*

This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.



In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required. 



If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field.



A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome.



*SKILLED MIGRATION ASSESSMENT*




Name:....

Date of Birth:....

Nominated Occupation: HR Adviser 



*Qualification:* Bachelor of Computer Science & MBA in HR (*are below the required level*).

Field of Study: Computer Science and HR is in a *highly relevant field of study*.

Employment Assessed: HR Officer ( May 2008 (but my experience started in Jan 2007, they also mentioned it on the last page!!) till July 2012), Assistant Talent Acquisition Manager (July 2012 till now).

Duration of Employment: The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as the employment tasks described above are highly relevant to the nominated occupation. However, a positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome.



Skills Assessment Outcome: Negative.

Based on the evidence provided, the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the Skills Assessment requirements of your nominated occupation.





*POINTS ADVISORY LETTER - GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION*


*Skilled employment:*


The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have been assessed as not at an appropriate skill level and not closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resources Adviser (ANZSCO 223111):


1.HR Officer ( May 2008 (wrong date!!) till July 2012)
2.Assistant Talent Acquisition Manager (July 2012 till now).

as:


•The employment tasks described above are highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

However, a positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome.



This opinion is made on the following items of evidence, and dose not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

END.


*Important notes: My job role and the letters I have provided are 100% matching with their requirements.

Also, they considered my experience from May 2008 although it should be from Jan 2007!!!

I'm in a middle of a vortex!!!!

Please HELP*


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> Dear Musa,
> 
> I know that the letter has contradicting info, that's why I'm upset.
> 
> ...


Seriously am unable to interpret it. The communication is not clear. 
I assume u had 4 yrs of bachelor n 2 yrs of master?

It would be wise to speak to ur case officer n ask them to explain this. No matter what we say here but u should speak to them to clarify it n seek the possibility of reassessment. 

Goodluck


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Seriously am unable to interpret it. The communication is not clear.
> I assume u had 4 yrs of bachelor n 2 yrs of master?
> 
> It would be wise to speak to ur case officer n ask them to explain this. No matter what we say here but u should speak to them to clarify it n seek the possibility of reassessment.
> ...


I told you it's very confusing!

I had 5 years bachelor degree with honour and 1.5 years in Master.

I don't know how to reach my case officer but will try my best to rech him/her.

Thank you.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hi n.sh,
> I am HR Adviser planning to relocate to WA too
> Good luck with the skill assessment!
> About the state sponsorship, it's an easy process. You will not have to send any document.
> ...


Many thanks for the response.. it feels nice to hear from someone who has gone through the same path.

How did you manage to show the funds. u said that they dont require any documentary evidence - so is this just a declaration of funds

Please confirm..


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

n.sh said:


> Many thanks for the response.. it feels nice to hear from someone who has gone through the same path.
> 
> How did you manage to show the funds. u said that they dont require any documentary evidence - so is this just a declaration of funds
> 
> Please confirm..


 Hi again! 
You have to confirm that you have sufficient funds to cover settlement and living costs for at least three months. But you only have to write an amount, you are not required to demonstrate this in another ways. 
I remember they wrote the minimum amount for 1 person set at 20.000 AUD. I put 30.000 AUD 
That's all they ask


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hi again!
> You have to confirm that you have sufficient funds to cover settlement and living costs for at least three months. But you only have to write an amount, you are not required to demonstrate this in another ways.
> I remember they wrote the minimum amount for 1 person set at 20.000 AUD. I put 30.000 AUD
> That's all they ask


20K AUD per person- so if its me, my spouse n kid- I need to declare 60K AUD atleast. Right??

Do they ask to give them a bifurcation too of cash n fixed assets, I think if I add both then I reach around 90K AUD..But in liquid I dont have that kind of figure. in liquid the max I can show is around 20K AUD only


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

n.sh said:


> 20K AUD per person- so if its me, my spouse n kid- I need to declare 60K AUD atleast. Right??
> 
> Do they ask to give them a bifurcation too of cash n fixed assets, I think if I add both then I reach around 90K AUD..But in liquid I dont have that kind of figure. in liquid the max I can show is around 20K AUD only


I think for 2 persons the minimum amount was set at 30.000 AUD.
Anyway, when you reach that step you will not be able to write a sum beyond the target one, which is 20k for 1 person, 30k for 2 and so on. 
You will not be asked anything more about this, so chill 
You don't have to say if your founds are liquid or not.
The next question after this will be to provide a background of your expenses/month.
For example, from you own research, a family of 2 with one child:
Rent: 2000 AUD
Food: 1000 AUD
Utilities: 800 AUD
....
...
..
TOTAL/month/family: 4000 AUD

This sum is just an example! Please take it that way!


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Jullz said:


> I think for 2 persons the minimum amount was set at 30.000 AUD.
> Anyway, when you reach that step you will not be able to write a sum beyond the target one, which is 20k for 1 person, 30k for 2 and so on.
> You will not be asked anything more about this, so chill
> You don't have to say if your founds are liquid or not.
> ...



Thanks Buddy, that was a great relief


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Jullz for this succinct information.

Any idea about jobs in Australia in HR Recruitment Consultant in WA (perth).

I still need a little real picture on the job market before I will apply for PR. Seeking your guidance buddy.

Abhishek


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

*Recruitment Consultant Job*



Jullz said:


> I think for 2 persons the minimum amount was set at 30.000 AUD.
> Anyway, when you reach that step you will not be able to write a sum beyond the target one, which is 20k for 1 person, 30k for 2 and so on.
> You will not be asked anything more about this, so chill
> You don't have to say if your founds are liquid or not.
> ...



Thanks Jullz for this succinct information.

Any idea about jobs in Australia in HR Recruitment Consultant in WA (perth).

I still need a little real picture on the job market before I will apply for PR. Seeking your guidance buddy.

Abhishek


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

abhimishra said:


> Thanks Jullz for this succinct information.
> 
> Any idea about jobs in Australia in HR Recruitment Consultant in WA (perth).
> 
> ...


Dear Abhimishra,
As I am not in Perth and never been there yet, I cannot precisely answer your question.
There are a lot of job sites on the internet, take a look there, although the job market might differ from a month to another.
I am sorry that I'm not able to help you more with this query


----------



## abhimishra (Aug 15, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Abhimishra,
> As I am not in Perth and never been there yet, I cannot precisely answer your question.
> There are a lot of job sites on the internet, take a look there, although the job market might differ from a month to another.
> I am sorry that I'm not able to help you more with this query


No Problem....if you become aware... pls keep posting


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Its good to see an hr adviser club on this forum. :high5: 

To introduce about me I am an HR professional with 5.8 years of exp & have applied for assessments & at the moment re appearing for IELTS.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Its good to see an hr adviser club on this forum. :high5:
> 
> To introduce about me I am an HR professional with 5.8 years of exp & have applied for assessments & at the moment re appearing for IELTS.


Good luck with the assessment and IELTS, MovingWA!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi dears, Glad to see a forum for HR advisers club. I can see that most of us applied for WA >> I did that too however I will be allowed to work in regional WA not Perth. Am now considering to change my EOI for South Australia .. My research Jobs in WA resulted of few demands however demands are high in SA specially Adelaide. Any advises? Your thoughts will be truly appreciated.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi dears, Glad to see a forum for HR advisers club. I can see that most of us applied for WA >> I did that too however I will be allowed to work in regional WA not Perth. Am now considering to change my EOI for South Australia .. My research Jobs in WA resulted of few demands however demands are high in SA specially Adelaide. Any advises? Your thoughts will be truly appreciated.


Dear Hedy, if you want to change WA for SA you better hurry up. Because on SA state sponsorship list, HR Adviser is on medium availability and it might be on low at any time...
I don't know very much about the job market in Adelaide, but from my research WA has more job opportunities than SA. But it's your choice! Good luck!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Hedy, if you want to change WA for SA you better hurry up. Because on SA state sponsorship list, HR Adviser is on medium availability and it might be on low at any time...
> I don't know very much about the job market in Adelaide, but from my research WA has more job opportunities than SA. But it's your choice! Good luck!


Dear Jullz, Thank you for your reply. But you mean in Perth ? I agree with that >> but regional WA has minimal demands :S


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Dear Jullz, Thank you for your reply. But you mean in Perth ? I agree with that >> but regional WA has minimal demands :S


Why did you choose regional WA?
What subclass visa are u applying for?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Why did you choose regional WA?
> What subclass visa are u applying for?


I only qualify for 489 ; 60 points


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hedy said:


> I only qualify for 489 ; 60 points


I though you will say about 489 subclass but I didn't knew that SA allows you to live in the capital city under this subclass. That's way I asked 
Don't know what to say in this case....:| I think I would choose Adelaide, but I read that regional WA is also full of opportunities...


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Jullz said:


> I though you will say about 489 subclass but I didn't knew that SA allows you to live in the capital city under this subclass. That's way I asked
> Don't know what to say in this case....:| I think I would choose Adelaide, but I read that regional WA is also full of opportunities...


You now understand why am totally confused


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Today I applied to SA ss; changed my initial choice of WA. Hope i ve done the right decision.


----------



## Kezzles (Jun 26, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> I received a negative assessment by Vetassess on August 16th. I applied for the HR Adviser occupation.
> 
> I read their letter like 100 times but I'm still confused about the drawbacks!!!
> 
> ...


Hey how did you get in with this? Did you speak to the vetassess advisor? I've just got the exact same letter I'm gutted but confused why they have said my degree is below the required level!?!?!


----------



## nikitavictor (Dec 3, 2012)

*need assistance*



Jullz said:


> Hi n.sh,
> I am HR Adviser planning to relocate to WA too
> Good luck with the skill assessment!
> About the state sponsorship, it's an easy process. You will not have to send any document.
> ...


Hello Jullz, 

You have stated that 3 easy test to be cleared ? can you please give some more clarity. ????? 

regards,
NV


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

nikitavictor said:


> Hello Jullz,
> 
> You have stated that 3 easy test to be cleared ? can you please give some more clarity. ?????
> 
> ...


Dear NikitaVictor,

you can find more details about the WA SS on the following thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship.html

The test I reminded earlier is an easy quiz regarding the life in WA  You have to give correct answers for at least 60% from the test, but you can retake it as many times as you want 

All the best!


----------



## nikitavictor (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply 

I would require your help for further process too ... 

just to keep you posted ... I am from India - Mumbai , 
with Occupation applying : Human Resource Adviser - 223111, 
Done Skills Assessment: Positive - Vetassess , 
Re-appearing for IELTS as need 7 bands in each (Last results L - 6.5 , R - 6 ,W - 7, S - 7.5 = Overall - 7 )

:fingerscrossed: this time i should be able to crack 7 in all :fingerscrossed:

Thanks & Regards,
Nikita Victor


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

nikitavictor said:


> Thanks for your quick reply
> 
> I would require your help for further process too ...
> 
> ...


Anytime Victor, don't hesitate to ask if you have further questions!
Finger crossed for the IELTS! When do you plan to retake it?


----------



## nikitavictor (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi ,

By next month November 21 through IDP australia .... ( suggested by my tutor that need a proper study only then appear ) 

but i am very sure ... will make is the last and final attempt ... and clear it ... 

i am collecting data and preparing for the following details ... 

Your financial status
•	Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation).
•	Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$). 
•	Where will these funds come from? (DECLARATION OF FINANCIAL CAPACITY)
•	Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA. (BIBLIOGRAPHY)
•	Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month.
•	Provide a breakdown of your estimate.

Settlement information, Region Preference and Research 

•	Preference 1 Perth
•	Preference 2 Wheatbelt
•	Preference 3 Peel
•	Please provide the reasons why you chose these regions.

any support or suggestion if you can share ... I'll be highly obliged .... 

Thanks 
Victor


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

nikitavictor said:


> Hi ,
> 
> By next month November 21 through IDP australia .... ( suggested by my tutor that need a proper study only then appear )
> 
> ...


Dear Victor, 
As I said earlier, all these information you can find on the WA State Sponsorship thread!
The process of state sponsorship is quite different of what you have posted earlier. It's easier now.
If i remember well, that was the procedure before 1st of July.

Anyway, check this out:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...445-wa-state-sponsorship-113.html#post1754170

See you on there!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

SA invitation received


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys ,

I am posting on behalf of a friend . He is planning to file under HR advisor category . He is working as a VP HR in one of the companies in middle east region . His total work experience is around 16 years , 8 years in current organization and 8 years in the previous one . He is commerce graduate from Delhi University . What are his chances of a positive assessment as I guess B.COM is not considered as closely related education field.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

He will get positive assessment. My wife too got positive assessment with b.com and 8 years assessment.


prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am posting on behalf of a friend . He is planning to file under HR advisor category . He is working as a VP HR in one of the companies in middle east region . His total work experience is around 16 years , 8 years in current organization and 8 years in the previous one . He is commerce graduate from Delhi University . What are his chances of a positive assessment as I guess B.COM is not considered as closely related education field.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

shaishav said:


> He will get positive assessment. My wife too got positive assessment with b.com and 8 years assessment.


Thanks Bro .. I hope so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Hi n.sh,
> I am HR Adviser planning to relocate to WA too
> Good luck with the skill assessment!
> About the state sponsorship, it's an easy process. You will not have to send any document.
> ...


Hi Jullz,

I have submitted my EOI today. Could you please guide me about further steps or clarify what would happen next? I have chosen WA .. Do I wait for Invitation rounds? or Will they contact me directly n nothing to be done from my side

Regards,
N


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

n.sh said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today. Could you please guide me about further steps or clarify what would happen next? I have chosen WA .. Do I wait for Invitation rounds? or Will they contact me directly n nothing to be done from my side
> 
> ...


Hello n.sh,

Adding to Jullz, please have an eye on the following for better understanding of the process yourself. I hope everyone will help you out in every steps  

Jullz and others can help you with what you need to do for WA SS application.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-761.html

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

n.sh said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today. Could you please guide me about further steps or clarify what would happen next? I have chosen WA .. Do I wait for Invitation rounds? or Will they contact me directly n nothing to be done from my side
> 
> ...


Dear n.sh,
Congrats for the skill assessment!!! Now that you have submitted your EOI you will receive the initial contact which will be like this:
_"Dear xxxx
You have been contacted by a The Government of Western Australia representative.
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system. Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."_
I received that after 3 days. But I wasn't in a hurry so I delayed the process.
After you receive the invitation to apply for state nomination, complete it and sign the agreement you will automatically be invited to apply for subclass 190 visa.

After the "Invitation received to apply for a visa" you apply for the visa! And then, the waiting starts  Good luck and see you in WAAAAAA!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## manjeetsingh.04 (Jul 31, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear n.sh,
> Congrats for the skill assessment!!! Now that you have submitted your EOI you will receive the initial contact which will be like this:
> _"Dear xxxx
> You have been contacted by a The Government of Western Australia representative.
> ...


Hi Jullz,

Do we have to apply for the EOI and state sponsorship simultaneously. You explained above the EOI process. Please let me know, how do we go about the state sponsorship.

Thnx!!


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Do we have to apply for the EOI and state sponsorship simultaneously. You explained above the EOI process. Please let me know, how do we go about the state sponsorship.
> 
> Thnx!!


You don't have to apply for SS. Submit the EOI and wait for WA invitation. If I remember well, you will receive in 1-28 days.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> Do we have to apply for the EOI and state sponsorship simultaneously. You explained above the EOI process. Please let me know, how do we go about the state sponsorship.
> 
> Thnx!!


For more details about SS please check this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## manjeetsingh.04 (Jul 31, 2013)

Jullz said:


> You don't have to apply for SS. Submit the EOI and wait for WA invitation. If I remember well, you will receive in 1-28 days.


My skill Recruitment Consultant (223112) has moved from high availability in SA to medium availability. In case the status changes from medium to low and then finally off list post submitting my EOI....does it effect the sponsorship.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> My skill Recruitment Consultant (223112) has moved from high availability in SA to medium availability. In case the status changes from medium to low and then finally off list post submitting my EOI....does it effect the sponsorship.


I thought that you choose Western Australia  Sorry for the WA thread.
Anyway, the process is the same. You have to receive their invitation to apply for state nomination. If you job code status will change to off list I think the state wont send any invitations. 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

read point 5 and 6, it's for the "off list nomination" and "special conditions apply".
But I think you will receive their invite before the job goes to low availability.
Finger crossed for you


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

HR has moved to offlist in WA and special conditions apply in SA. please guide me if I can choose any other state for sponsorship


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

n.sh said:


> HR has moved to offlist in WA and special conditions apply in SA. please guide me if I can choose any other state for sponsorship


Dear n.sh,
Congrats for your positive skill assessment!
Unfortunately HR is off for WA and SA. But you can try ACT
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf

223111 it's still open!


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear n.sh,
> Congrats for your positive skill assessment!
> Unfortunately HR is off for WA and SA. But you can try ACT
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf
> ...


thanks Jullz, you always come for my rescue. Can you also advise which one is simpler to get NT SS or ACT SS?

This new list has shocked me completely :yell:


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

n.sh said:


> thanks Jullz, you always come for my rescue. Can you also advise which one is simpler to get NT SS or ACT SS?
> 
> This new list has shocked me completely :yell:


No problem n.sh. i am glad i can help, but personally I cannot give you any advice on which one in simpler to get state sponsorship, because I was only interested in WA and SA so I don't know very much about ACT or NT criteria for nomination.
From my little research, I would chose ACT.
Please check their websites:

Northern Territory Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa and Skilled Regional Nominated (Subclass 489) visa

Australian Capital Territory Guidelines - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

Tell me what you decide!  Good luck!


----------



## thentha (Nov 3, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

Im also HR Advisor applicant, Received POSITIVE assessment results from VETASSESS before 14 days. but having IELTS 6.5 only. Planning to Process Visa sub class 489...... any advise guys?


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Jullz said:


> No problem n.sh. i am glad i can help, but personally I cannot give you any advice on which one in simpler to get state sponsorship, because I was only interested in WA and SA so I don't know very much about ACT or NT criteria for nomination.
> From my little research, I would chose ACT.
> Please check their websites:
> 
> ...


hellojullz,,
have u got ur case officer yet.....did u frontload everything eg medicals form80 1221and pcc


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

khanash said:


> hellojullz,,
> have u got ur case officer yet.....did u frontload everything eg medicals form80 1221and pcc


Dear Khanash, thanks for your concern  Unfortunately I don't have any detail regarding CO allocation. It's been 54 days since lodgement and nothing has changed since then. I front loaded everything except form 80 and form 1221. Meds were completed on 20 Sept, same as PCC.
Hoping for the best!!!!


----------



## thentha (Nov 3, 2013)

*489 visa : guidance please*

What are the advantages and disadvantages in Visa Subclass 489?

2. Is possible, if i get IELTS band 7 in future, can I apply Visa Subclass 190 also with SAME VETASSESS ASSESSMENT RESULTS? (will they allow me to process for 2 options?)

3. Is it (Visa 489) a pathway to get PR in future?

4. Can I include my family members (husband and 2 child) in Visa 489?

5. Is it a multiple entry visa? If it is valid for 4 years, can I make an entry in the 1st year and make re-entry in the 3rd year starting time? 
6. Please advise about Medical and Schooling for my children (How much it may cost? )
7. Regarding the job opportunity, should I find a job as HR Advisor? Or any job I can do there? Will they allow my husband to work there?
8. Any Bank balance or property value do we submit for the visa processing?
9. we may get state sponsorship in Western Australia / South Australia.. which is the best option? Could you please advise about that? If it is WA, will we get a chance to live in Perth?


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Khanash, thanks for your concern  Unfortunately I don't have any detail regarding CO allocation. It's been 54 days since lodgement and nothing has changed since then. I front loaded everything except form 80 and form 1221. Meds were completed on 20 Sept, same as PCC.
> Hoping for the best!!!!


i think u might get a direct grant..... u should have a case officer by now but since he doesnt require anything he is not contacting u best of luck


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

khanash said:


> i think u might get a direct grant..... u should have a case officer by now but since he doesnt require anything he is not contacting u best of luck


Thank you Khanash for your good thoughts  I wish you good luck and a quick grant too, neighbor


----------



## Malathi (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi There,

For the position of Human Resource Adviser, do we need an offer of employment to lodge a 190 visa application. Once we submit an EOI, will we be contacted by any employer for the job? 


Regards,
Malathi


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all.. Today I lodged my application finally .. Wish me luck in rest of the process


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum but have been following for quite sometime there were lot of questions that were answered through threads which has been very helpful so far. 

But now I need your help guys, I've applied for an EOI & SA SS for skill 223112 - Recruitment consultant both on 6th Dec. While applying the SA SNOL my skill 223112 - Recruitment consultant was at medium availability. Its been 3 weeks now and all of a sudden I check on the availability its come down to "Low availability".
Really worried as its taking time and what if the skill vanishes and I get to know its gone to "No availability". 
What are the chances? and since its a Christmas the processing time is also getting delayed by when can I expect any update?
I suppose Manish one of the member has aslo applied for the same skill. Manish if you can help me with the time taken that would be great.

Others inputs are more welcomed, Please advise.........

Regards,
Mamtha


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi all.. Today I lodged my application finally .. Wish me luck in rest of the process


Wish you great success there. I am pursuing for the same occupation and have applied for ACT SS in last week of Nov 13.

I don't know when I was considering SA SS in November, I was told that its mandatory to have your degree from an Australian university to be eligible so I skipped it and opted for Australian Capital Territory. 

Glad to see you're thru that already 

Just out of curiosity is HR Adviser still on SA list?

Cheers


----------



## mamthakish (Dec 26, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Wish you great success there. I am pursuing for the same occupation and have applied for ACT SS in last week of Nov 13.
> 
> I don't know when I was considering SA SS in November, I was told that its mandatory to have your degree from an Australian university to be eligible so I skipped it and opted for Australian Capital Territory.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks and Yes Human Resource Adviser is very much there but on "Special Conditions Apply" not sure about the conditions though.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Wish you great success there. I am pursuing for the same occupation and have applied for ACT SS in last week of Nov 13.
> 
> I don't know when I was considering SA SS in November, I was told that its mandatory to have your degree from an Australian university to be eligible so I skipped it and opted for Australian Capital Territory.
> 
> ...


It was available of course but now I believe it is on low availability.. ACT is very nice but I needed the 10 points of the 489 visa to complete 60 points.. So I could not apply to ACT 

Good luck to you too 
Cheers


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

*EOI for HR ADVISER-WA SS*

Hey , ma agent has changed ma eoi from act to wa on 23rd january..
But in WA its showing in schedule 2.
is there any chances to get WA SS invitation ??
pls reply

thx in advance.


----------



## Mahesh Inder Kumar (Jan 23, 2014)

*Need Your Advise*

Dear All,

Greetings for the day!!

I am new to the forum, have a view on threads but could not find the case similar to me. I need your kind advise on my case.

I am applying for skill assessment under Human resources Adviser Category. I have already filled my application on Vetassess website but got stuck when I was applying for point test advisory letter as I need some clarification before applying skill assessment.

I am having total 7.5 years of experience in Human Resource function which is bifurcated as per below

Company Period Total Years
1 01.07.2006 to 14.04.2008 1.9 Years
2 22.04.2008 to 04.08.2008 0.4 Years
3 11.08.2008 to 11.12.2008 0.4 Years
4 11.02.2009 to 19.06.2009 0.4 Years
5 22.06.2009 to 02.06.2010 1.0 Years
6 09.08.2010 to Till date 3.0+ Years
Total 7 years

Now my worry is to get 10 points, I need to show 5 years of experience in last 10 years, in my skill assessment sheet I am mentioning company No 1, 5 & 6 only. In these three companies I have worked for a long period.

After calculating all these three my total no of experience is coming 6 years, which is fulfilling the criteria of getting points. 

Will they provide me full 6 years to get my points or there is any deduction of 2 years like ACS is doing cos my brother got the same deduction in his ACS assessment.

As I read its required to get assessed three or four employment over last 10 years. Please suggest me can I only get assessment of my employment mentioned in Company. No 1, 5 & 6 to get points. or I need to fill my entire details in SRGO form.

Please also sugest is there any benefit to get point advise letter or DAIC will calculate my Score automatically when I will apply my Visa file.

Looking for your kind advice.

Thanks & Regards
Mahesh Inder Kumar


----------



## Ben 10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I am planning to be there around the 28th April in Perth.
SO need some details for the room accomodation and Jobs in Perth.
SO anyboody here to guide me , i am with my wife HR advisor with a Kid of 5 yrs running .


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a question to those of you who are applying for HR Adviser occupation and have an IELTS score of 6.5. 

My migration agent tells me that unless I get an IELTS score of 7, I don’t have any chance for immigration. My question is, what are the states/territories have you applied for? Because I noticed that several members on this forum meet the above mentioned criteria of applying those for HR Adviser occupation and an IELTS score of 6.5 and they haven’t reported the same problem.

Please advice.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

*HR advisor*

Hi all

Do any of the HR advisers know when the occupation is going to appear in any of the state CSOl lists. 

I have got an over all score of 8 in IELTS and a positive response from Vetassess.

But I need a state sponsor. Does anyone know when will HR advisor appear and in which state.

Please advise.

Thanks 

Sheetal


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all 

I have applied for skill assessment as HR advisor but today someone told me that 190 visa for the category is only for those who studied there. Please let me know as an human resource advisor can I apply for 190 under state sponsorship.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hi Ben*



Ben 10 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am planning to be there around the 28th April in Perth.
> SO need some details for the room accomodation and Jobs in Perth.
> SO anyboody here to guide me , i am with my wife HR advisor with a Kid of 5 yrs running .


Hi Ben 

I am also applying for HRA but for the whole year of 2014 HRA was either on Sch 2 or not on any of the state lists. 

Would you please let me know how was did your wife get a HRA state sponsor for in Perth during 2014-15. 

Eagerly waiting to hear from you. 

Regards

Sheetal


----------

